# Frat boy Pax wanted to tip me with...WHAT!?!?



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

I get a ping to pick up on College Ave at Cornell. This is a street only undergrad college kids live on including Frat House Annex's. I show up at house. Im waiting about 4 minutes and I get a call. Its a very drunk guy asking where I am. He accidentally reversed the pick up and drop off location and at first tried to blame it on me. I end up driving to his drop off which was actually the pick up. Its a Frat House on University Ave and they have a HUGE day party going on. I pull into drive way. Two beautiful blond coeds get into the car. Hes not going, he ordered it for them. The frat boy who ordered the Uber is drunk and trying to impress the girls, talking loudly etc. He apologizes to me for mixing up locations and ensures me hell "take care" of me. It was surging and he was paying 3.5x fare already. He brags about how much hes gonna tip me. Than he realizes he has no money on him. So he reaches into his pocket and pulls something out and shoves it into my face. Its I believe what they call a "jewell." He says "here, take a hit" loudly in front of the coeds that are in the back. He wants me to take a hit of highly concentrated THC while Im driving Uber. I say, "I cant smoke that." He asks me if Im sure. I say Im driving, no! Are you nuts!?! I pull out of driveway and other drunk frat boys are whipping it out peeing in public in front of everyone. Girls in back say nothing except what a "nice" guy that frat boy is.


----------



## miggon123 (Aug 18, 2017)

Lmfao. Well at least he wanted to tip. Gotta love the big tippers that start reaching into their purse or wallet and then stop because they remember they dont have money and tell you they'll tip you on the app.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If he really wanted to impress you, he could have had one of the girls finish you off...that would have been impressive.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Someone tipped me a can of Milwaukee’s best ice once.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

...so far, the only non cash items that I've been handed was a joint (college kid), a bottle of champagne (post wedding pickup), 2 bottles of wine (people that ditched out on their wine trail tour) and some girls thong (a delightful size zero college girl).


----------

